# Which brand of locomotive?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I'm a newbie on a limited "train" budget. I respect you get what you pay for but, for now, I need to watch the check book.
I want to buy another locomotive. I currently have a Bachmann GP38-2 with eight wheel drive. I paid about $44 at lhs and it works great. I also have a Model Power four wheel drive with traction wheels. It runs OK, but not nearly as smoothly as the Bachmann.
If you had to choose between another Bachmann 8-wheel drive or a Mantua/Model Power 8-wheel drive, which way would you go?
All opinions respected and appreciated!
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

athearn BB is cheep (worth 30-35 IMHO) but good. it does have very robust drive-train, all wheel pick up, all wheel drive, dual flywheels, steel frame. perhaps not as detailed but not plain either.
for some reason at a times they go for more then that on ebay (if thats where you shopping).




which actually makes me think i should put mine up for sale while this wave of demand lasts...


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm biased since all I have is Bachmann, but I really do like thier stuff. My GP40 is a bit noisy, but runs smooth as glass. The F7's are much quieter and have wonderful pulling power, but arent as smooth at near-stall speed. But I'm also not a big detail kinda guy, so they might be lacking in that department.

I'm sure a few others will come here and slap me down, but I'm sold on Bachmann.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the several bachmans i used to have while light on detail were very decent runners, even the non spectrum ones. but this does not go to the earlier pancake motor ones. those are not fun at all.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know a pancake from a waffle at this stage. :laugh: All I do know is that the Bachmann all wheel drive runs smoother and quieter than the Model Power four wheel drive. 
I'm not all that hung up on teenie weenie detail either. As long as it looks decent I'm happy.
All of your comments are most helpful. PLEASE keep 'em coming!
Bob


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

All the Diesels that I am regularly running are Athearn Blue Box locomotives. They are durable. They will run for years before they give up. With proper lubrication they run fairly quietly too, not as quiet as the more modern ones but they are decent. They have good pulling power too.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have allot of Athearn Blue Box locomotives and all of them perform as well as anything else made if not better. The Newer loco's tend to be quieter and a little smother but $ For $ You can't beat the old Blue Box units!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You never mentioned a Road Name, type or era.
I would just check all the online clearance sections. I would have never gotten into N scale if I did not run across a $140 engine for 50 bucks.
For HO, i'm a Atlas fan myself. Super quiet and run excellent at low speeds. I have a few newer Bachmanns. They are nice but they are not as smooth at slow speeds plus they start off at a higher speed.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

raleets said:


> OK, I'm a newbie on a limited "train" budget. I respect you get what you pay for but, for now, I need to watch the check book.
> I want to buy another locomotive. I currently have a Bachmann GP38-2 with eight wheel drive. I paid about $44 at lhs and it works great. I also have a Model Power four wheel drive with traction wheels. It runs OK, but not nearly as smoothly as the Bachmann.
> If you had to choose between another Bachmann 8-wheel drive or a Mantua/Model Power 8-wheel drive, which way would you go?
> All opinions respected and appreciated!
> ...


The Bachmann, hands down. Model Power makes a lot of nice accessories at a low price. Some of them are real bargains. Their engines and cars however, leave a lot to be desired.

Routerman


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Many thanks for chiming in everyone. 
I snared a nice new Bachmann 8 wheel drive Conrail GP40 on eBay for $26.
This should do the job until I "graduate" into the higher priced goodies.
Thanks again,
Bob


----------

